# ODin issues



## umx (Aug 27, 2011)

I will flash the tar file with root built in. Everytime i download rom manager and flash CWM i have a issue where when it reboots says this is not a part of verizon software..

Is there another way to get this installed. I have tried the tar file through odin and it just breaks it and i will to reflash the phone with verizon software and start over,, I have tried the one click methods so far with no luck either. 

ideas?

is there a flash i can do that has root and cwm built it a full flash..


----------



## umx (Aug 27, 2011)

Is it bc i have a locked bootloader still maybe?


----------

